# Topics > Related topics > Events >  SINDEX, Bern, Switzerland

## Airicist

Website - sindex.ch

twitter.com/SINDEXch

linkedin.com/company/sindex-messe

September 5-7, 2023

September 31 - October 2, 2021

August 28-30, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 21, 2016

----------

